

One Idea, Zero Partners: Why Being A Solo Founder Sucks - jazzyjazz
http://founderdating.com/one-idea-zero-partners/

======
joeldidit
I'm obsessed with being the sole founder at my future company. Granted, I'm
looking to create a lifestyle business, but hopefully it will all work out.

------
npalacherla
There's definitely an argument for both sides. Having a cofounder to balance
out the work is key but maybe it depends on the person/type of company?

------
maxcan
ITS A DECENT IF SOMEWHAT FLUFFY ARTICLE WITH AN UNFORTUNATELY ANTAGONISTIC
HEADLINE. </ironic-caps>

------
kevando
DUDE, BEING A FOUNDER SUCKS.

WHY ARE WE YELLING?

